# The smallest gun you rely on?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There is a saying that goes something like 'better a .22LR in the hand than a .45acp at home'. My general everyday off duty carry gun is a performance center S&W Shield in 9mm with a 7+1 in the gun and a couple 9 round spare magazines. This is about as small and low capacity of a package that I feel generally comfortable with. But sometimes even that is too big or I am not dressed for a holster. That's when my BUG (back up gun) comes in handy.

I have been carrying a Ruger LCP in one emanation or another since they came out in 2008 (I got a LE sample gun before they were even for sale). The LCP I currently carry is the Ruger LCP Custom. I have a body armor holster, a couple pocket holsters and a small kydex IWB. All of my LCP's feature a hogue grip attached with a frame pin and +1 magazine extensions which gives me 7 rounds instead of 6. I don't feel 'well' protected with only the LCP but it's certainly better than just a sharp knife (for me). Besides being my secondary gun the LCP has been to a few medical appointments, the swimming pool, taken out the garbage with me, two NFL games where they searched at the gates (I actually had 2 LCP's on me), in my pocket when I ran to get infant formula at 3am, and more. I would never say the LCP is more than enough gun, but sometimes it is all the gun I have.

How about you? Smallest gun you rely or relied on?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We also have a Ruger LCP, but I don't like it. It's too small. Smallest I carry is a Ladysmith 38


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Glock 26 with a 17 round back-up magazine.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Away from the property a Ruger LCP (.380) a Gen One with the looooong trigger pull. Drops and conceals real nice into the pants pocket. Concealed.

Suit and tie then it's the Springfield XD-S in 45 ACP. Concealed. I still have most of my slim body build.

Puttering around the house a Jericho 941R in 9MM. Open carry.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Away from the property a Ruger LCP (.380) a Gen One with the looooong trigger pull. Drops and conceals real nice into the pants pocket.
> 
> Suit and tie then it's the Springfield XD-S in 45 ACP.
> 
> Puttering around the house a Jericho 941R in 9MM


I have been wanting a Jericho 941 for awhile now.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I have been wanting a Jericho 941 for awhile now.


Well everything I have is for sale, it's just that some of them are more affordable then others. 

Unfortunately there was that canoe accident....


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I never worry about having too small a gun. Never. At least for humans, animals are completely different.
My common carry guns have evolved through the years. Walther PP in .32 acp. Smith Model 37 in 38 spl. To now I carry a Ruger LCP2 always. 
I do not need to carry a three pound pistol to feel safe.
Like the old saying, 'if I feel threatened I will carry a rifle.'


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a Tarus pt22. It's not my favorite but it's simple to conceal. It lives in a safe in my truck if I'm not caring it. I want a Ruger LCP, it's next on the list.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

dfghj;loiujhysdxcvb


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> My smallest carry gun is a Kahr PM9 w/ 7+1 which is an extended magazine but gives me a full grip. The only problem is that if you want to shoot somebody on Friday you have to start pulling the trigger on Tuesday. Okay, the trigger pull isn't that long but it is long.


Ha. I have a Kahr CW9 and a CM9, so I know the struggle is real. I put in a reduced power striker spring which takes 1lb off the trigger weight and makes that long pull just a touch easier.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Kahr P9.
Unless I'm going somewhere I don't like, then it's a M&P 9.
But I rarely go places I don't like.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> I have a Tarus pt22. It's not my favorite but it's simple to conceal. It lives in a safe in my truck if I'm not caring it. I want a Ruger LCP, it's next on the list.


Make sure you get the LCP2, there is a world of difference. The LCP custom like Sentry has is fine too but seldom seen.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I carry a Glock 23 and a extra Mag most of the time. If for some reason I can't carry my Glock, the smallest I carry is my Bersa .380 with extra mag


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Make sure you get the LCP2, there is a world of difference. The LCP custom like Sentry has is fine too but seldom seen.


I want the LCPII but am waiting to buy one until they get the extended mag figured out and make a Hogue grip for it (otherwise it is too small for my hand). Not sure why they can't just put a +1 extension on the LCPII mag but they can't. The LCPII will run with the LCP 7 round mag but will not lock the slide back.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Glock 23 and extra mag.I carry that year round. I have a very nondescript carry fanny pack (stylish I know) for workout attire. And that is just to get me to my long gun.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> My smallest carry gun is a Kahr PM9 w/ 7+1 which is an extended magazine but gives me a full grip. The only problem is that if you want to shoot somebody on Friday you have to start pulling the trigger on Tuesday. Okay, the trigger pull isn't that long but it is long.


How funny. My little 22 has a 7lb trigger.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

edxfghjko876t5reswzxc nmk


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Where did you find the lighter spring? I really like the gun but trigger leaves something to be desired.


It's a Wolff spring, 5# reduced power striker spring. Costs about $4 + shipping.

https://www.gunsprings.com/index.cfm?page=items&cID=1&mID=29


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I have been Conceal Carrying a Sig 1911 Ultra Carry .45acp, in a Remora IWB holster, for several years as my main carry , 
I just really like the 1911 platform, cocked and locked .

But my backup has varied from time to time.
Right now , because of my finger injuries, I'm carrying the smallest semi auto I can, which is Keltec P32 , 32ACP, weighs 6 oz empty.

But most time, for backup, I carry a Diamondback DB9, , and I usually stick my NAA Wasp 22magnum in a front pocket.









































Jim


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Everywhere it's legal a LCP is with me, sometimes it has a friend in a larger caliber.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I like my S&W M&P Shield 9mm. It's the perfect size- fits in a pocket or in my purse, and is relatively lightweight.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

When i need something small i trade my g30 .45 with the wife and carry her g27 .40. I love it for how well it conceals but it is absolutely no fun to target shoot.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

My smallest is a Sig RS290. With the 7 round magazine. It is easy to keep out of sight. I prefer to carry a G26 with 12 round mag, with a 17 round extra.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

.


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

AdmiralD7S said:


> The smallest that I carry right now is a Polish Radon P64 in 9x18 Makarov. After reading through this thread, I suspect I'll be looking at the LCP before too long.


If you want to try that one out, or any others I have, I can PM you a list and we can make a time to give em a spin.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

S&W 642 Airweight in .38 Special. 

Looking at adding a Ruger LCP-II to the collection as well, though.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

AdmiralD7S said:


> In about 15 minutes, the smallest gun I will rely on will be a DiamondBack DB380. Our local Gander is going out of business, and guns are 40% off. Couldn't resist picking it up at $255 after taxes.


What do they sticker for? Buds has them for 180 to 245.. This place 190.
https://www.classicfirearms.com/diamondback-380-acp-black-poly-db380#


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> What do they sticker for? Buds has them for 180 to 245.. This place 190.
> https://www.classicfirearms.com/diamondback-380-acp-black-poly-db380#


Gun prices vary greatly from region to region. With Buds or CF you might be paying shipping and FFL fees bringing those numbers way up. Some state even charge gun tax even if you bought it out of state.

Sometimes I shop the deals, sometimes I want it and I want it now.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Gun prices vary greatly from region to region. With Buds or CF you might be paying shipping and FFL fees bringing those numbers way up. Some state even charge gun tax even if you bought it out of state.
> 
> Sometimes I shop the deals, sometimes I want it and I want it now.


Ya didn't think of that. Here an ffl transfer is 20 bucks at any local shop. And we have no sales tax.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Ya didn't think of that. Here an ffl transfer is 20 bucks at any local shop. And we have no sales tax.


My favorite gun shop charges $25 flat rate (coming or going) but there are a few here that charge over $40 plus tax. There is still one countertop FFL who does it for $10 (free for LEO's) but you might sit 7-8 days waiting for him to process the paperwork before you can pick up your gun.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

cvbhnjmopouiyhg


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

AdmiralD7S said:


> In this area, they go for $350 + tax. Admittedly, Gander's original $400 price tag was too high, but the 40% brought it down well below the area retail price.


Ya i wasn't thinking about tax or ffl transfer. Ffl transfer i never really think about because it seems like every other person i know has an ffl. Kinda spoiled on that. Well i look forward to a review of the db380!


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Bersa Thunder CC. Neat little pistol. Good price point. And, admittedly, I'm a guy who wants an external safety on my carry guns.


----------

